# Never trust a hydraulic jack.



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 3 ton floor jack that I've used for years, never had an issue. 

Yesterday that sob turned on me. 

Now I ain't dumb enough to get under a vehicle without jack stands so don't think that is the issue. 

I had some vibration in the steering system so I jacked up the truck to check it out. I lifted the left wheel off the ground to check the steering gear, a friend was going to stop by to either look or shake and see what was the problem. 

I lifted the truck as usual, when I took my hand off the jack handle, apparently the check valve in the jack failed and bam! 

The jack handle which is 52 inches long and heavy steel flew up and clocked me in the jaw.

Darn near knocked me out. 

Cut my chin, busted up a tooth, and generally wrecked havoc on the side of my face. 

I guess I'm lucky that I kinda back away on my heels when I stand up. Had it hit me on the side of my head... I might not be able post this. 

I'm feeling a lot better this evening swelling is greatly reduced and I'm not bleeding any longer. 

The reason for the post is pretty much in the title. 

Don't trust a hydraulic jack, they'll sneak up on you and eff up your day. 

I couldn't even shave today.....

Might not tomorrow... Hell might as well grow a beard at this point. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

well didn't appear to hurt your looks too bad...:whistling::laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Ouch that sucks. Strange for a jack to give out like that.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Ouch. 

So there was a brief delay between the time you removed your hand and when it failed?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang,Tom. Don't do that.

Close call, glad you're mostly in one piece.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

At least I'll be able to recognize you if I see you around some day.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> Ouch.
> 
> So there was a brief delay between the time you removed your hand and when it failed?


I guess so, yeah. There was no indication that the check valve had failed.

It took probably six to ten strokes to get the truck lifted. Each one the same as ever.

Looked at the tire to see that it was a couple, three inches off the ground. released the handle which had no "back pressure" and then it was WTF! I saw the handle go past my eyes, so I knew what happened...still don't know why. 

Had I felt push back I would have done a slow release. No chance.

When it was done attacking me, the handle was against the bumper of the truck. If you pulled on the handle it would go right back to the bumper.

You guys know how these jacks work, typically lift from 45 to 60 degrees from horizontal to get another stroke. this was well beyond 90 degrees.

My friend released the jack, and now if you try to pump it up it just goes right back down. 

I have honestly never seen anything like it....Hope not see it again anytime soon.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My Sears 3 ton jack went on me for no good reason, I assumed it was a seal somewhere. I since replaced it with a Pittsburgh from Harbor freight a few years now.

Sunday I used it to check under the mil's car. I brought a jack stand and used it but was thinking about it failing the whole time. Once it happens you never take it for granted.

Remember those click cranking Jack's with a tire iron you hooked on a steel bumper????? Get the the wrong angle on those suckers.....


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Never seen a hydraulic jack do that. Have seen handyman jacks do exactly that. They'll flat cold cock ya if you're not careful.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, those old time bumper jacks were great. They could throw the tire iron at you if you messed up and lost your grip.

Then there was uneven ground issues, the car rolling a little etc, the good ole days.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

pinwheel said:


> Never seen a hydraulic jack do that. Have seen handyman jacks do exactly that. They'll flat cold cock ya if you're not careful.


I have never experienced a failure of that sort before either. Usually if the jack goes bad it simply won't lift or drifts down.

Now I am trying to figure out how to jack up the truck from across the room. :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Yeah, those old time bumper jacks were great. They could throw the tire iron at you if you messed up and lost your grip.
> 
> Then there was uneven ground issues, the car rolling a little etc, the good ole days.




Good old bumper jacks. 70's cars with the slot in the bumper were the worst. Car shifts sideways & bends that little tab so ya couldn't get it back out of the bumper without other tools.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Ouch !
Glad you weren't hurt badly.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Used the old bumper jack to Jack up out of a hole when stuck, then push it off to get on better ground.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Good thing you didn't team it up with the Harbor Freight jackstands!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Feel better Bro!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. was this a floor jack? 52" handle makes it sound like a large jack.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

AustinDB said:


> Thanks for the reminder. was this a floor jack? 52" handle makes it sound like a large jack.


Here is a pic of the offending contraption. 

Overall length is 78"

Thanks to that possessed piece of equipment, I pulled a piece of my busted tooth out through the front of my lower lip this morning. The gift that keeps on giving. 

I haven't shaved in days. The Mrs thought I looked handsome with the beard....:cheesygri


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

